# Kitchenette Sink Mixing Valve Req'd?



## Mech (Jun 19, 2017)

2009 IPC

Does a kitchenette sink in an office break room need a thermostatic mixing valve to regulate water temperature to 110 deg F max (similar to a lav) or can I skip the mixing valve and supply 140 deg F water?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## north star (Jun 19, 2017)

*@ ~ @*

Mech,

Section 416.5 in the `09 IPC requires a temperature limiting
valve for your application  [ i.e. - public hand washing ].

*@ ~ @*


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jun 22, 2017)

2012 IPC 607.1:  Hot water is required for culinary purposes.  Tempered water requires a limiting device, hot water does not.  Refer to the definitions.


----------



## JBI (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm not convinced that an office break room rises to the level of 'culinary purposes', more likely to be used for hand and coffee mug washing.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 6, 2017)

I think hot water is permitted for a break room sink.  I don't think it is intended for bathing or washing of the human body and is intended for the washing of dishes and cups.  Hot water in a non-residential occupancy does not need a limiting device.


----------



## HForester (Dec 9, 2017)

The 2015 IPC clarified the tempered water requirement:  Only for lavaotory and group wash fixtures in public toilet facilities for customers, patrons and visitors.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you HF, good points


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 15, 2017)

Also note the purpose of the device is safety and comfort, not sanitary. You will be scalded before the water is ever hot enough to sanitize you.


----------



## HForester (Dec 17, 2017)

I agree, ADAguy. The main reason for "hot water" at a LAV is encourage time spent washing your hands. The tempered can into play for concern about the water being way too hot (think restaurant hot) for many people to react quick enough to avoid injury. The CDC wants us to wash hands for 10 seconds, in any water, with some soap, preferably. Most cannot force themselves to do 10 seconds with cold water.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 18, 2017)

Beware "E" coli, nasty stuff if you don't wash with soap too.


----------

